# "Please Do Not Leave Packages in the Porch"



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I had couple packages to a house where it had bunch of good hiding spots. Why would they leave a note like this? Is this reverse psychology? They actually want couriers to leave the packages on the porch so they can claim they've never received it? 

I can understand people putting up notes in apartments but why at a house where the packages can be left in a discreet spot? This house had no foot traffic, it was in a cul-de-sac. Just don't understand. Regardless, I'm not taking chances and had to reluctantly return the packages for the next sucker I mean courier to waste their time.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Neighbor is an asshole maybe? It happens, even on cul-de-sacs.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They should schedule delivery times for when they will be home. Or get a locker


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> They should schedule delivery times for when they will be home. Or get a locker


Lockers is very good idea!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Lockers is very good idea!


I'm sure he meant amazon locker


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes Amazon locker if they are in that area


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Put it over the side gate, gate, or back porch.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

The reason Amazon Lockers are provided suitable to fit way larger pax


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> The reason Amazon Lockers are provided suitable to fit way larger pax


LOL. It seems you haven't deliver any package that's oversized and doesn't fit in any Amazon lockers.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Put it over the side gate, gate, or back porch.


No I'm not a mind reader, if they're leaving messages in front of the door, they would've left directions to leave the package over the gate. They want to be present when the package is being delivered. You put the package over the side gate, gate, or the back porch, they'll just report to Amazon they've never received the package. Call support, let them know, and just take the packages back to the warehouse. That's the best thing to do.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Call support, let them know, and just take the packages back to the warehouse. That's the best thing to do.


It may be the best thing for you to do, but you're just passing the buck to the next driver. Bottomline, Amazon just want the package delivered. Leave a door tag and have them call support to schedule a delivery time period.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It may be the best thing for you to do, but you're just passing the buck to the next driver. Bottomline, Amazon just want the package delivered. Leave a door tag and have them call support to schedule a delivery time period.


Leave a door tag? Did they pass them out at your warehouse? Or did you personally make them with your crayons?

LOL some people think they're Fedex or UPS driver.

You keep doing you and keep think you're some Flex super hero. Amazon couldn't give two [email protected] about you or anyone else.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, door tags are available at our warehouse. Typically I will only use them when hiding a package in a non-obvious place. I don't bother leaving a door tag if I bring the package back to the warehouse or leave it at an apartment office.

g


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Leave a door tag? Did they pass them out at your warehouse? Or did you personally make them with your crayons?


Door tags are available at all warehouses in 1 or 2 forms. Door knob hangers and Sticky notes. You'll just need to ask for them. Sometimes they are handed out. Whether a driver chooses to use them is their choice. I, like gaj find it useful for leaving a note to the customer when the package is put in a non-obvious place.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> LOL. It seems you haven't deliver any package that's oversized and doesn't fit in any Amazon lockers.


We have lockers that will fit a full grown adult.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't bother responding. I'm ignoring all your crap.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Don't bother responding. I'm ignoring all your crap.


Lol ... You are hilarious ... Are you calling me a liar?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Door tags are available at all warehouses in 1 or 2 forms.


Yeah, no.

What, do you spend a lot of time traveling around to all the Amazon warehouses around the country? My old warehouse was out of those and ID badges for the first 4 months I worked there. Half the time they didn't have rain bags either.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> What, do you spend a lot of time traveling around to all the Amazon warehouses around the country? My old warehouse was out of those and ID badges for the first 4 months I worked there. Half the time they didn't have rain bags either.


I misspoke. I should have wrote "should be available". I know they do run out so one may not have them all the time. As for ID badges, they don't give them out anymore around my area. Our rain bags are just semi transparent trash bags.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Door tags are available at all warehouses in 1 or 2 forms. Door knob hangers and Sticky notes. You'll just need to ask for them. Sometimes they are handed out. Whether a driver chooses to use them is their choice. I, like gaj find it useful for leaving a note to the customer when the package is put in a non-obvious place.





Randompanzy said:


> I'm sure he meant amazon locker


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

You just made my day this is golden


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> What, do you spend a lot of time traveling around to all the Amazon warehouses around the country? My old warehouse was out of those and ID badges for the first 4 months I worked there. Half the time they didn't have rain bags either.


Sounds like they expect you to cover the costs where missing equipment is concerned. Lol


----------

